# GCCF titles



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Could somebody please explain the current titling system to me please?

I used to show my non-ped boy about 10 years ago and we progressed through

Champion
Grand Champion
Supreme Grand Champion etc

but it has all changed from what I can gather and I can't seem to fathom out the new system 

Darcy will be entering her first show in October in a kitten class. What title is she aiming for?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

cats dont start getting titles until they are 9 month old.. thats in gccf anyway

then after 9 mth.. the grading is as follows.. actually try reading this..
http://www.gccfcats.org/pdf/hhpinfoforexh.pdf


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

The GCCF titles are as follows
you need to win 3 CC's or PC's to become a Champion or Premier for nueters
then 3 Grand Certs to get the title of Grand Champion or Grand Premier
then 5 Imperial certs to get the title of Imperial Grand Champion or Premier. Then comes the new Olympian class, once you are awarded 5 Olympians you are a Bronze Olympian......10 to be a Silver Olympian ....and 15 to become a Gold Olympian............Kittens cant be awarded any CC's or PC's....only a 1st 2nd or 3rd place + best of breed, they dont get certificates to count as any of the above classes until they are + 9 months age. i hope this helps.............Chris


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Durhamchance said:


> Could somebody please explain the current titling system to me please?
> 
> I used to show my non-ped boy about 10 years ago and we progressed through
> 
> ...


So Darcy when you enter her she will get either 1st 2nd or 3rd in her open class and she will be judged in the Best of Breed class + any misc classes you entered her into


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I also forgot to add.
Lets say Darcy is + 9 months she is then classed as an adult to become a Champion she needs 3 CC's......the 3 certificates must be awarded by 3 different judges. the same in each class however mant certs you need they must be awarded by different judges... so if judge A awards you a cert in the champion class she cannot award any more certs in that class but when you move upto the next class which is Grand judge A can then award you a cert.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

rcmadd said:


> cats dont start getting titles until they are 9 month old.. thats in gccf anyway
> 
> then after 9 mth.. the grading is as follows.. actually try reading this..
> http://www.gccfcats.org/pdf/hhpinfoforexh.pdf


Sorry, probably didn't make it clear as I mentioned my old non-ped. Darcy is a full pedigree ragdoll, so will be in the pedigree section. But I didn't realise they don't get titles until over 9 months 



raggs said:


> The GCCF titles are as follows
> you need to win 3 CC's or PC's to become a Champion or Premier for nueters
> then 3 Grand Certs to get the title of Grand Champion or Grand Premier
> then 5 Imperial certs to get the title of Imperial Grand Champion or Premier. Then comes the new Olympian class, once you are awarded 5 Olympians you are a Bronze Olympian......10 to be a Silver Olympian ....and 15 to become a Gold Olympian............Kittens cant be awarded any CC's or PC's....only a 1st 2nd or 3rd place + best of breed, they dont get certificates to count as any of the above classes until they are + 9 months age. i hope this helps.............Chris


That makes things clearer and is similar to what I understood before. But what is the difference between a challenge certificate and a premier certificate? Is one better than the other? 



raggs said:


> So Darcy when you enter her she will get either 1st 2nd or 3rd in her open class and she will be judged in the Best of Breed class + any misc classes you entered her into


Sounds good. I think there are only 3 shows we will attend while she is a kitten (as I will be ready to drop by then  and OH is not keen on me travelling to shows at 8/9 months pregnant lol) then if she likes it we can start aiming for her titles


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok, just one more question (for now) I'm looking at the Supreme schedule page 22. Darcy will be entered into AC colourpointed or mitted ragdoll kitten class. But is she in PR or Pre-PR?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

A CC and a PC are both the same title its just the CC is for entire cats and the PC is for Nueters.
If Darcy is still under 9 months of age she will go into the Kitten class at the Supreme.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

looking at the supreme scedule your entry is on page 23 class 300 and her judge is mrs S Hamilton


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

raggs said:


> looking at the supreme scedule your entry is on page 23 class 300 and her judge is mrs S Hamilton


Hows that for assistance!


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

raggs said:


> looking at the supreme scedule your entry is on page 23 class 300 and her judge is mrs S Hamilton


Ahh- I see now!! I was looking too far along that line 

and in addition to class 300 we will also have to enter the Special Fun Kitten Class


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Durhamchance said:


> Ahh- I see now!! I was looking too far along that line
> 
> and in addition to class 300 we will also have to enter the Special Fun Kitten Class


Of course......


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I have a question for you guys. Once a cat becomes a Champion, how would they be entered in the show?
Assuming this show gives you the breed class and then 3 misc my understanding is this (but I may well be wrong).....

Cat would be entered in the relevant Grand Class
Would also enter the breed class but for BOB only
Then you can pick 3 misc classes

Am I right or not?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

sounds about right jo..:thumbup:


----------

